# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  El Gobierno valenciano bloquea la mayor desaladora de Europa

## ben-amar

ELPAIS.com>
    Edición impresa>
    Sociedad
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepisoc_3/Tes

La planta de Torrevieja, capaz de generar 80 hectómetros cúbicos al año, está acabada y a la espera de la autorización ambiental desde 2007

SANTIAGO NAVARRO - Alicante - 17/07/2011

Fue concebida como la mayor fábrica de Europa de agua desalada, pero cuatro años más tarde permanece inactiva. Es la planta desaladora de Torrevieja, impulsada por el Gobierno a través del organismo Acuamed, con una capacidad para generar 80 hectómetros cúbicos de agua al año, la mitad para el regadío y otro tanto para el abastecimiento humano. La instalación ha supuesto una inversión de 300 millones de euros, de los cuales 55 son subvenciones de la Unión Europea.
La obra civil de la instalación está acabada, según Acuamed. Sin embargo, la Generalitat Valenciana, que preside el popular Francisco Camps, sigue sin conceder la autorización ambiental integrada, petición que Acuamed cursó por primera vez en agosto de 2007.

Un portavoz de Acuamed señala que la puesta en servicio comercial de la instalación, es decir, la entrega efectiva de agua a los usuarios, podría producirse a mitad de 2012, si la Generalitat Valenciana entregase de inmediato los permisos. "La planta de Torrevieja está totalmente acabada, incluso ajardinada", señala ese portavoz. Solo resta, añade, el tramo marítimo de las conducciones de toma y vertidos, "también pendiente del permiso que debería otorgar la Dirección General de Puertos de la Generalitat Valenciana y que fue solicitado en marzo de 2009".

Pero no es la de Torrevieja la única desaladora que el Ejecutivo autonómico mantiene bloqueada. En el ámbito de la Comunidad Valenciana, el Gobierno tiene en avanzado estado de construcción o finalizada la obra civil de otras cuatro desaladoras más (Oropesa, Monfocar, Sagunto y Mutxamel). Tampoco a estas instalaciones la Generalitat Valenciana ha concedió la autorización integral ambientada.

En la Comunidad Valenciana, Acuamed tiene en marcha tres proyectos más de desaladoras (Dénia, Calp y Xàbia), cuyas obras no han comenzado.

En total, la inversión del Gobierno en materia de desalación en la actual legislatura en territorio valenciano asciende a 555,8 millones de euros. La puesta en marcha de las ocho instalaciones aportaría a los usuarios un total de 142 hectómetros cúbicos de agua al año, de los cuales 100 serían para el consumo humano y el resto para el regadío.

El caudal hídrico procedente de la desalación ha sido sistemáticamente ninguneado y boicoteado administrativamente, a tenor de la resistencia a entregar los permisos de autorización ambiental por parte del PP valenciano, con Francisco Camps a la cabeza.

Los populares valencianos han apostado y apuestan por los caudales continentales. Y en este terreno de transferencias de aguas continentales, destaca la pertinaz reivindicación del derogado trasvase del Ebro a la Comunidad Valenciana y Murcia. La última en sumarse a esta demanda ha sido Luisa Pastor, recién elegida presidenta de la Diputación de Alicante. La presidenta estrenó el cargo desempolvando la guerra del agua e incluyendo entre las prioridades de su gestión la reclamación del anulado trasvase del Ebro.

Al margen de las iniciativas en la Comunidad Valenciana, en el resto de España la entidad Acuamed ha puesto en marcha cinco plantas desaladoras: en Marbella (Málaga), El Atabal (Málaga), Carboneras (Almería), Valdelentisco (Murcia) y Bajo Almanzora (Almería). Estas cinco desaladoras generan un total de 192 hectómetros cúbicos de agua al año, de los cuales 122 se destinan al consumo humano y el resto va dirigido al riego. La inversión global que han supuesto las cinco plantas asciende a 699 millones de euros.

Acuamed, por último, tiene en marcha otras cuatro desaladoras más. La más destacada es la de Águilas (Murcia), cuya construcción esta en fase avanzada. La planta generará 70 hectómetros (13 para abastecimiento humano y 57 para riego) y su coste es de 275 millones. También está en fase de construcción la planta de Campos de Dalías (Almería), que generará 30 hectómetros y costará 200 millones. Los otros dos proyectos están en fase de concurso de proyectos y son la desaladora de El Mojón (Murcia) y la de Mijas (Málaga), con 3,8 y 20 hectometros cúbicos, respectivamente, y una inversión prevista entre las dos de 108 millones.


Planta desaladora de Torrevieja

JOAQUÍN DE HARO | 17-07-2011

Planta desaladora de Torrevieja (Alicante).

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepisoc_3/Tes

- Plantas puestas en marcha. El Gobierno, a través del organismo Acuamed, ha puesto en macha cinco plantas desaladoras: Marbella, El Atabal (Málaga), Carboneras (Almería) Valdelentisco (Murcia) y Bajo Almanzora (Almería).

- Inversión y recursos hídricos generados. En total, las cinco desaladoras en activo han supuesto una inversión de 699 millones de euros. Estas instalaciones generan un caudal global de 192 hectómetros cúbicos, de los cuales 122 se destinan al abastecimiento humano y el resto al regadío de las explotaciones agrícolas.

- Proyectos en marcha. En total, Acuamed tiene en marcha otros 12 proyectos de plantas desaladoras, que generarían 265 hectómetros cúbicos más de agua (155 para el consumo y 107 para el riego), con una inversión global de 1.140 millones de euros.

- 'La fábrica de Europa'. El proyecto estrella del programa Agua del Gobierno fue la planta desaladora de Torrevieja. La instalación, presentada como la mayor fábrica de agua desalada en Europa, está inactiva cuatro años después, debido a que la Generalitat Valenciana no acaba de conceder la autorización ambiental integrada. La planta generará 80 hectómetros al año (40 para el regadío y otros tantos para el consumo humano) y ha costado 300 millones.

- Plantas en la Comunidad Valenciana. El Gobierno tiene en marcha en la Comunidad Valenciana ocho desaladoras (incluida la de Torrevieja), con un caudal de 142 hectómetros. La inversión global es de 555 millones.

----------


## REEGE

Pero como no vamos a estar en crisis... la cantidad de millones de euros que tienen empleados y sin uso...
Y secando el Tajo, queriendo pescar el Ebro...
Estamos ante un ciclo estupendo, pero no sé... no quiero ni imaginar lo que algunos expertos vaticinan que ocurrirá con el Agua dentro de no muchos años.
Veremos en Embalses.net las guerras por la escasez de AGUA??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Un saludo y buen documento Ben-amar.

----------


## ben-amar

> Pero como no vamos a estar en crisis... la cantidad de millones de euros que tienen empleados y sin uso...
> Y secando el Tajo, queriendo pescar el Ebro...
> Estamos ante un ciclo estupendo, pero no sé...* no quiero ni imaginar lo que algunos expertos vaticinan que ocurrirá con el Agua dentro de no muchos años.*
> Veremos en Embalses.net las guerras por la escasez de AGUA???
> Un saludo y buen documento Ben-amar.


Las guerras a causa del agua ya existen, y han existido antes.
Una de las causas de las guerras arabe-israelies son por esa causa.

----------


## Comizo

La jugada es clara, si se ponen en marcha las desaladoras, Valencia y Murcia se quedan sin argumentos para eternizar el Tajo segura y poner en marcha el trasvase del Ebro.

Luego, una vez que tengan asegurados esos dos sinsentidos, pondrán en marcha las desaladoras.

 Lo quieren todo para ellos.

----------


## cantarin

> La jugada es clara, si se ponen en marcha las desaladoras, Valencia y Murcia se quedan sin argumentos para eternizar el Tajo segura y poner en marcha el trasvase del Ebro.
> 
> Luego, una vez que tengan asegurados esos dos sinsentidos, pondrán en marcha las desaladoras.
> 
>  Lo quieren todo para ellos.


Se puede decir mas alto, mas claro no!!!!

solo un apunte el m3 de agua de desaladora, o lo que es lo mismo 1000 litros, les sale a 0,50 euros, pero el del trasvase sale a 0,30€ m3. Agua de mayor calidad y a menor precio, nos lo quedamos y cuando ya no haya de esa usaremos la nuestra que son las desaladoras. Asi nos lucirá el pelo dentro de 4 años, que no doy mas a que se haya acabado el agua en E+B, en Alarcón y Contreras y sobre todo en la cuenca del Segura. Volverán a la alerta de sequía en 2 años al ritmo que van, pues nada.. volverá la guerra del agua.

----------

